# AGPGART Gone?

## Aitikin

Okay, I just updated my whole system and figured I could use a kernel update as well.  So I copied over my .config, ran make && make modules_install && make install, rebooted, and kdm wouldn't show up.  So I disabled the xdm process on startup and found out that AGPGART is not in my kernel.  I've run make menuconfig and it shows 

```
--- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

.  I've tried everything I can think of, but to no avail, any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## swooshOnLn

whats that "---" beside /dev/agpgart? The same bars beside items that just name a section?

what sources did you upgrade to?

----------

## Headrush

Are you on amd64?

And you should do a make oldconfig when copying an old config to a new kernel.

----------

## Aitikin

I am on amd64 and I didn't do make oldconfig...mistake there.

----------

## Headrush

 *Aitikin wrote:*   

> I am on amd64 and I didn't do make oldconfig...mistake there.

 

agpgart is automatically enabled when you select IOMMU support in the kernel config on amd64.

Check the output of:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IOMMU

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep AGP
```

You will need to include the agp support for your motherboard also.

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *Aitikin wrote:*   I am on amd64 and I didn't do make oldconfig...mistake there. 
> 
> agpgart is automatically enabled when you select IOMMU support in the kernel config on amd64.
> 
> Check the output of:
> ...

 

Hey... what is IOMMU for? and if we need IOMMU, then we cannot compile agpgart as module... so we can't use for example ATI drivers??? :S

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

Ok... i found an answer to my 1st question: http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/white_papers_and_tech_docs/34434.pdf  But the second one? :S

----------

## Aitikin

Ok, so it's not AGPGART, so my problem doesn't seem to be my kernel.  I also did an upgrade to nVidia's drivers and I tried downgrading back and that didn't work either.  I'm not at my gentoobox right now, but when i get to it I'll post what errors/warnings my Xorg.0.log file gives me.  I did just redo my xorg.conf figuring that it might be that, but to no avail.

----------

## Headrush

 *KAMIKAZE_ wrote:*   

> Ok... i found an answer to my 1st question: http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/white_papers_and_tech_docs/34434.pdf  But the second one? :S

 

It will be compiled into the kernel and should work fine.

 *Aitikin wrote:*   

> Ok, so it's not AGPGART, so my problem doesn't seem to be my kernel.  I also did an upgrade to nVidia's drivers and I tried downgrading back and that didn't work either.  I'm not at my gentoobox right now, but when i get to it I'll post what errors/warnings my Xorg.0.log file gives me.  I did just redo my xorg.conf figuring that it might be that, but to no avail.

 

You never told us what the problem is then.   :Smile: 

If X won't start, we need to see /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> 
> 
> agpgart is automatically enabled when you select IOMMU support in the kernel config on amd64.
> 
> 

 

well, i am neither able to switch off IOMMU nor ARGGART - gets enabled here by default every time.

Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #1 Thu Nov 23 14:16:41 CET 2006 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+

actually i would like to disable agpgart, because my board has PCI-E.

i have poor fpsrates with my card, so maybe this is related with agpgart?

----------

## Aitikin

Ok, so here's the Xorg.0.log and the xorg.conf files, for this test I ran it with the nv driver rather than nvidia and it didn't have a full system lockup, X tried to start up then ends.

```
# cat Xorg.0.log|grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NV(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(WW) (1280x960,LG) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1280x1024,LG) mode clock 157.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,LG) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,LG) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,LG) mode clock 189MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,LG) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,LG) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,LG) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,LG) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,LG) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,LG) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (928x696,LG) mode clock 144MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,LG) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,LG) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (960x720,LG) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1400x1050,LG) mode clock 155.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,LG) mode clock 341.35MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (960x720,LG) mode clock 170.675MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (2048x1536,LG) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (2048x1536,LG) mode clock 340.48MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1024x768,LG) mode clock 170.24MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (2048x1536,LG) mode clock 388.04MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1024x768,LG) mode clock 194.02MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

```

and

```
cat Xorg.0.log|grep EE

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #8 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 28 23:20:11 CST 2006 x86_64

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
```

I don't see anything notably wrong there, aside from maybe the acpi problem.  Any ideas?

----------

## Headrush

The log using the nv driver is no help. We need the log with the nvidia driver.

Just let X fail, copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log to your home directory, start with the nv driver and post the contents from that file.

And don't grep the log file (grep EE), post it all. Not all problems show (EE).

----------

## chrisashton84

Sounds like it might be related to several other nvidia problems I've seen recently...

Start here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-519363-highlight-nvidia.html

it links to several other pages.

Also, I'm having a similar problem that hasn't been solved:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-520418.html

----------

